# Inspirational music for writing.



## Dragonrider (Oct 7, 2015)

For those who are in need for some music to help with the creative juices for fantasy writing, I have a link for a sample of one of my favorite music artists, Adrian von Ziegler. He specializes in Celtic influenced music along with some other things. Here is a link to my favorite one he has done, which is called Hail to the King. Enjoy! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMn9yJk5tLU


----------



## Mectojic (Oct 8, 2015)

Brilliant!
And if you're going for something a little more dystopian sci-fi, here is the Blade Runner Blues, brilliant ambient music https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RScZrvTebeA - Vangelis, if you want more. I can vouch that I've written much to this.

And Dragonrider - I look forward to listening to Ziegler's stuff more.


----------



## Dragonrider (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you, Mectojic! Here is another one by Ziegler called Kingdom of Bards.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMqOkmDoMFQ


----------



## angelleaping (Oct 18, 2015)

Music for writing... I use Pandora internet radio. There are many stations to choose from including Celtic, Piano, Latin or whatever your mood of choice that you feel could inspire you. I write for hours with it. Makes a difference in my flow.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Oct 18, 2015)

I suggest listening to Two Steps From Hell, their music is great for epic scenes. I usually listen to more mellow and ambient tunes such as Tycho but then other days I'm blasting death metal like Nile. It all depends what mood I'm in.


----------



## DFWriterX (Feb 19, 2019)

Sometimes I like to listen to LOTR soundtrack if I get really stuck on what to listen to as I write, especially if I am bored with my mp3 player lol

I like to listen to alot of movie soundtracks to be honest


----------

